
Ask HN: How do you measure contributions to a coding project? - harshgupta
I am curious to know what metrics do people use to measure relative contributions to a project. Bare git metrics like Lines of Code, Number of commits seem to be partial (and at worse) dangerous sources of accounting.
======
aawalton
Measuring coding contribution is hard. The most robust attribution models
calculate the difference between the success of the project with and without
the contribution, but in practice, we almost never know how successful the
project would have been without the contribution. The closest we can get are
isolated A/B tests, where we can measure the value of a specific code change
in terms of business outcomes.

Measuring the volume of changes in any form is problematic, since it’s
possible that the programmers who add the most code are actually making the
code worse by accumulating technical debt faster than business value (instead
of refactoring so that important changes can be made simply).

------
harshgupta
I found one measure: Hits of Code

It measures the "the amount of times programmers touch the lines". Source :
[https://www.yegor256.com/2014/11/14/hits-of-
code.html](https://www.yegor256.com/2014/11/14/hits-of-code.html)

